# New tires



## mullymull40 (Aug 23, 2014)

The Firestone tires that came on my 2011 were the worst tires I have ever had. Only 30k on them and had to get rid of them. I went with michelins for 541.00 on sale at Costco.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm presently trying to work out a deal with Discount Tire on some Vogue Signature V's, but why .............I"m not sure??? What Michelins did you get as the best price I see from Costco is $633 even after the $70 instant rebate?


----------



## mullymull40 (Aug 23, 2014)

I will check and get back to u.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I competed against Royal Oak St. Marys back in the 60's when I attended Orchard Lake.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you getting Nostalgic Vetterin ? 

Hey I 've got 31.290 . on me OEM Tyres , Maybe I'll get 50.000. Milers on eM ... who NOOOOOOS ...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

brian v said:


> Are you getting Nostalgic Vetterin ?
> 
> Hey I 've got 31.290 . on me OEM Tyres , Maybe I'll get 50.000. Milers on eM ... who NOOOOOOS ...


Boy am I ever!! I remember them well as they were one of the few schools we could beat in basketball and track.

I just passed 69,000 miles of which 60K are on my oem's and I'm just about to the wear bars.
Although I'm not a Goodyear fan I sure can't complain about these tires.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

mullymull40 said:


> The Firestone tires that came on my 2011 were the worst tires I have ever had. Only 30k on them and had to get rid of them. I went with michelins for 541.00 on sale at Costco.


You wont be disappointed with the new Michelins. I have used a lot of Michelins on my cars and trucks, and usually get over 100,000 miles out of them. And they handle and ride nice.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm planning on getting Bridgestone Turanza Serenity's when mine get time to replace. They have been great on my wife's car. Though I have read they are poor in snow, and we live in the south!


----------

